# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Chocolade, gezond of ongezond?

## evitalien

Is chocolade een bedreigingvoor onze gezondheid? Dit is absoluut het geval als we niet de juiste chocolade nemen. De candybars in de supermarkt zorgen voor gewichtstoename, verhogen het risico op diabetes en kunnen nog vele andere gezondheidsrisico’s veroorzaken. 
Het goede nieuws is dat niet alle chocolade slecht voor ons is. Feitelijk: chocolade is zelfs goed voor onze gezondheid als het maar pure chocolade is met minimaal 70% cacao!

*Kwaliteit*
De kwaliteit van chocolade is belangrijk. Donkere chocolade bevat naast vitamine A, B1, B2, D en vitamine C ook veel magnesium, gezonde vetten en flavenoïden. 

*Flavenoïden*
Flavenoïden zijn plantaardige, zeer krachtige antioxidanten die ontstekingen in het lichaam helpen voorkomen en veroudering tegengaan. Flavenoïden verbeteren de doorbloeding van het lichaam en dragen zorg voor een gezond vaatstelsel.
Onderzoekers voerden een dubbelblinde cross-over studie uit, waarbij proefpersonen chocolademelk te drinken krijgen. De ene groep kreeg chocolademelk met een hoog gehalte aan flavenoïden; de andere groep met chocolademelk met een laag gehalte. Elk uur werd de bloeddruk gemeten en wat bloed afgenomen. Uit het onderzoek kwam naar voren dat de personen die de chocolademelk met het hoge flavenoïdengehalte gedronken hadden ook daadwerkelijk meer flavenoïden in het bloed hadden en bovendien een lagere bloeddruk hadden. Met dit onderzoek werd aangetoond dat het lichaam in staat is om de flavenoïden op te nemen en dat de flavenoïden zorgen voor een verwijding van de bloedvaten.

Lees verder...

----------

